# Fuel Protests



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Looks like fuel protests are likely to start again soon.

see http://www.lesstaxonfuel.co.uk/News.htm for information.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mav,

I voted don’t know, simply because I think whatever action people take, the government are not going to relinquish the revenue they make on fuel.

My party political broadcast is over……….(Raving Looney yellow cartoon character party) :lol: .


Homer………Rob


----------



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

You may have seen my comments on other posts about the reasons why the fuel prices are high in the uk. I think that any fuel price protests are a complete waste of time. 
People might as well protest about the depreciation of cars (and motorhomes)- an example :-
a motorhomer does about 6000 miles a year in his pride & joy. It does about 27mpg. That's about 222 gallons = approx 1000 litres. Diesel at the moment is about 85p per litre; even if it came down to 70p a litre, it would be a saving of 15p a litre tis makes a saving of £150. How much would the van depreciate in that time? Well in to thousands, if not over 10,000 for some new expensive vans.


----------



## Andysam (May 10, 2005)

It's not so much about having the prices (tax) drop dramatically, it's about stopping big brother increasing the tax dramatically. 

If we all sit back and just pay, then I guarantee you won't like the prices that will begin to get introduced.

I'm not sure what the action is or will be, but I will do whatever I can to help.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

I think the government is just plain GREEDY taking so much tax on fuel. Soon it will only be the rich that can afford to travel in their own car/motorhome. The government bleeds us dry all our lives and even in retirement there is no respite!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

To put it short and sweet, its a stealth tax and a lame excuse to bleed the british public of their hard earned cash to pay for other shortcomings in our soceity, we pay something around 75% in tax on each gallon purchased, wouldn't be so bad if most of it went on revenue to make roads more effiicient and stop gridlock, even better if the revenue went to encourage more people to use public transport and thus indirectly help the environment, but the truth is the road networks are in a mess and public transport is a farce and the money is leaked to fund other limp projects to keep voters on their side, why dont they just put their hands up and say honestly, this country is in a mess, brought about by many years of mis management by all the political parties who were in power at the time and if you want better public services, better roads, fairer taxes, quite simply, you are going to have to pay (through the nose) for it !! Why can't they just be honest with us, instead of trying to pull the wool over our eyes at every opportunity with cunning political statements?

Oh, and yes you should protest (forcefully and legally) in your own way, otherwise, how else will they know that the majority of the population is unhappy with the situation?

endex


pete.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

What about the proposal to slap a fee when you retax or declare a SORN?
Two things certain in this life death and taxes!


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

And what about improving & providing the public services. Some of us would use them if they were available. Where we are its almost 20 miles to a main station and public buservice almost non existant. 



A car here is a necessity not a luxury

Motorhomer


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Yes why not support a fuel protest. The one thing that this government depends upon is the lethargy of the good old British public. The French on the other hand demonstrate about just about anything which displeases them and they seem to have a more "listening" form of government, so maybe in these times of Euro everything we should take a leaf out of our neighbours book. Maybe a bit Churchillian but we should "fight the bu**ers on the beaches" so to speak.
Sorry if my post does not meet with the current PC trend, but there you have it.
Many thanks for allowing me to rant............
Keith


----------



## 90172 (May 1, 2005)

I was fortunate in that I was one of the first protesters. 
and we were astonished when the next day all the refieneries were blockaded. 
it is nearer 82% of the price as tax not 75% and is a disgraceful way of taxing us. fuel prices abroad are less AND includes what we call road tax which of course we pay on top.
However 
when the last one happened the government changed some laws. if the same thing were to happen again the protesters would be arrested and the army brought in to move the fuel and there fore would be totally ineffective.
I would also like to tell you of the harrasment of the leaders of the last protest by the authorities. it became a nightmare for them.
I seem to remember that labour supported picketing by the miners when the conservatives were in power.
I would also like to comment on the anti smoking ads.
the government urge you to stop smoking but as a rough estimate smokers contribute £25million a day to the government coffers.
do they really want to stop smoking.


----------



## 88883 (May 10, 2005)

The reason we get screwed by every government and every bank and every supermarket and every oil company and every body else is the sad pathetic lethargic British put up with any crap that's thrown at them and refuse to 'make a fuss'.

We pay the highest prices for absolutely everything we buy and get a third rate quality of life.
We used to be a world leader - a REAL leader - the envy of the world -
NOW we're the poor man of western europe - it's so bad here, we'll soon be overtaken by eastern europe.

The ONLY way to change it - is to refuse to put up with it !!

Chris

ps It won't happen - so I'm off to europe where they spend their money own their own countries - charity begins at home.


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

What about the declared profits from Shell and BP?
The best protest is in the ballot box.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi all,

We live in a corrupt democracy, it does not matter where you put your cross you get the same deal next time around.

If you really want to change thing in this country you have to find an alternative way than voting.

Voting = apathy

Doug…


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

A very true and sad statement,esp. when you think of the millions who have died in the 2 world wars defending our democratic rights. Now the 'poor bloody infantry' are just cannon fodder for oil hungry nations, and we still don't benefit.
Perhaps a protest of ALL taxpayers and pensioners outside Parliment would have an effect.
But this would never happen, the transport system could'nt handle the volume. Protest on the Motorways but no one would notice a go slow esp. on the M25!
The only alternative maybe is to leave the country to the asylum seekers, Albanian gangsters and the EU!


----------



## 88832 (May 9, 2005)

I've got to agree with most of what's said in these posts. If I think too much about things I get depressed  Here we have a government who are telling the nation that they may have to work till they 70 years of age(because they screwed OUR pensions up), and they vote themselves a pension the rest of the world envies,nice  
And why is diesel dearer than petrol only in this country?
Born free,taxed to death :lol: 
Don't get me going!!!!!!!!!!



Crackpot.


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Petrol and Diesel are by-products of refining, as are plastics etc. If we all set a date to stop buying fuel for say a fortnight or as long as we can manage, the storage facilities would be stretched to the limit, a shortage would ensue of the other many by-products of refining as there would be no capacity,and an impact on the goverment of no cash from taxes. Most of the fuel stored in this country is in your tanks! Or am I being simplistic?
Malc


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi Malc,

An exellent idea and I for one would support it, however unless it was kept secret from the oil companys they would plan around it.

But that is the kind of thing that would have more effect than voting the next lot of con mechants in.

Doug...


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I often wonder how much the petrol companies would have charged on their forecourts if it had not been caught up in the supermarket pricewar.
Some very valid points Pee Jay!


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I object to two things. Paying the tax on petrol to finance wars as it obviously does not fund road improvements or safety. And two, I resent the Americans virtually being given our world resources to burn up with ridiculous sized engines that are not required if their speed limits were enforced.


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Heated debates on other forums relating to this matter, especially the increased levy on red deisel. :x


----------



## 88883 (May 10, 2005)

We have a HUGE problem in this country that has gone on for generations - it is immoral and illegal in most other countries of the world.

We have a 'first past the post' system that is completely unfair and should be changed, but it won't be changed by Labour or by Conservatives because they'd both lose if we had a moral voting system.

Let me explain :-

In a typical small voting region in the UK, imagine this scenario =

40,000 people vote Labour
30,000 people vote Conservative
20,000 people vote LibDem
10,000 people vote Green + UKIP etc etc

By the present system Labour wins with 40.000 votes

BUT

60,000 people DID NOT vote Labour, what happens to their votes ?

They're thrown in the bin !!!

Until we have a legal, moral and fair voting system in the UK we'll never ever have a say as to the way we're governed.

Chris


----------



## rodders (May 1, 2005)

Hi All

We all seem to be in agreement about fuel and other taxes.

Fight back and buy BP & Shell shares and enjoy the divi... every little helps.

PS dont forget the divi's taxed. :evil: 

Rodders


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

*BP Profit*

In response to the comment about oil company profit, and the call for windfall taxes on such profits. I can only speak for BP and the message recently sent out by the COE Lord Browne. The profit made by BP this year accounts for only 10% UK profit. Simply put, only 10% of all the money made was earned in the UK Operations mainly North Sea. However, as BP are (no longer called British Petroleum, bp now stands for Beyond Petroleum!) registered in UK Stock Exchange they pay taxation on ALL profit, and as I said 90% of this is made out with the UK. With regard to this taxation, the amount of taxation that bp pay each year equates to £1 in every £6 the government hands out to our pensioners. Yes £1 in every £6 is raised from bp. If you don't believe me have a read of Mondays FT it is confirmed there.
It would be very easy for bp to pull out of the UK and as oil reserves fall off plato, oil in the Uk is becoming a less and less profitable piece of business. So my message would be, before we start calling for windfall taxes etc, think where we would be and the consequences of not having the taxes the likes of bp already pay. We should be very careful.

Happy Camping

Stewart


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Good to get a view from the other side of the fence Stewart :wink:


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

chrisandee said:


> We have a HUGE problem in this country that has gone on for generations - it is immoral and illegal in most other countries of the world.
> 
> We have a 'first past the post' system that is completely unfair and should be changed, but it won't be changed by Labour or by Conservatives because they'd both lose if we had a moral voting system.
> 
> ...


YES - spot on


----------

